
Steve Bannon (Trump Advisor) implied that Silicon Valley has too many Asian CEOs - jkw
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/16/13653490/steve-bannon-trump-presidency-chief-strategist-breitbart-tech-visa
======
corvus_sapiens
"When two-thirds or three-quarters of the CEOs in Silicon Valley are from
South Asia or from Asia"

What version of Silicon Valley is this?

"Ascend, an Asian-American professional organization based in New York, found
that although 27 percent of professionals working at those companies are Asian
or Asian-American, fewer than 19 percent of managers, and just under 14
percent of executives, are." [1]

[1] [http://www.npr.org/2015/05/17/407478606/often-employees-
rare...](http://www.npr.org/2015/05/17/407478606/often-employees-rarely-ceos-
challenges-asian-americans-face-in-tech)

------
Grantarvey
Everywhere else has too many white ones IMO.

